# Animal Pak - strange side effects?



## pentle (Dec 18, 2007)

Have started using animal pak for the last couple of weeks, have had a really weired side effect. The first time i wee after taking them its bright yellow, and im talking florecent! :confused1:

im drinking loads of water abotut 3-4 litres a day and have changed nothing else, diet etc..... Any one else had this? Kinda worried what its doing to my liver/kidneys


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

it's the surplus vitamins (I think B) that are shwoing you are literally overflowing with them.

Some days I must be really drained of goodness as I don't get (what they call) Pak-****.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes its the b vits getting excreted


----------



## pentle (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks was a little worried.

May ill start going in test tubes, could sell it in clubs as glow sticks! lol


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

ye i get it too, kind of cool.. never really worried about it! would only be worried if my pi$$ was coming out red or purple or black...


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

i was getting yellow pee when drinking them 'nurishment' (sp) drinks


----------

